# Sunday 1/20



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to fish out of Destin today with a couple of friends and a new friend Joseph on Pauls 31 cape horn. They had never deep dropped before so we thought we would give that a try. Bait was tough this morning. Finally got a few in the well and headed to the amberjacks first. Well, all the jacks we caught were short and the big red snappers would not stay off our bait. We only had a few baits, so off we went searching for greener pastures. Took only 5 baits to get our 4 man limit of jacks. Thank God, because we only had ten baits left. Now off to the deeper water. Our fish finder would not read the bottom at all, so we just blind dropped on some numbers. Got some tiles and snowys but it was a slow bite for us today. My crew hung in there and fished hard to get their bounty. Thanks everyone for fishing so hard today. Here are a few pictures. Enjoy and get out there everyone. Sorry so short, I'm beat. 
Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice box of fish Delynn....Keep em baited up! Im gonna give them bucks trouble a few more weeks!


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Man those are some nice jacks. After lookin at those pics and seeing how sunny it was today I kinda wish I had gone out today instead of yesterday and just DVR'd the playoff games today! Well done Capt.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, nice catch.

Kevin


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Strong work Capt. Delynn. Something to be said for blind dropping using just gps positioning. You are the man! Trying for ours today.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Capt Delynn, when you're half as down you're still 150% more than most...those are fine fish. Thanks for the post!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome pics, esp that Tile & Snowies!
Thanks for sharing.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice catch. Sounds like *all* those electronics simply prove the old adage, "Boats don't catch fish. Fisherman catch fish".

Hand an idiot a book full of just numbers and see what happens. Especially deep numbers. 

Happy New Year Capt Delynn, nice to see that you still have a job!
Good luck, calm seas, and stay safe.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. Sucks about the sounder but it looks like your numbers were pretty close!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Very well done Captain.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there anything that this man can't catch?! Great job Delynn as always


----------

